# Cambio de frecuencia de 400Hz a 60Hz



## Oscar Zafra Escobar (Jul 1, 2006)

Foro:

Uds. saben como puedo construir una fuente que baje la frecuencia de 400hz a 60hz, la entrada inicial es de 115vac/400hz y necesito una salida de 115vac/60hz de 3 amp. Gracias por anticipado.


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 4, 2006)

Siempre que escucho cambio de frecuencia, lo primero que se me viene a la cabeza es IGBT: Rectificas todo y reconstruis la sinusoidal como si se tratara de un inverter.
En este foro vi publicado un esquema para variar la velocidad de un motor trifásico, muy completo, con IGBT.
Lástima que no lo puse en favoritos y no lo encuentro.


----------



## Antonio el Bailarin (Sep 8, 2006)

Soy de la opinion de Nilfred, pero yo no usaría IGBT ya que son para grandes cargas y no están tan bien regulados como los MOSFET.
Pero si que tiene mucha razón en lo de rectificar e invertir (DC/AC). En tal caso, tienes que buscar un rectificador a 400Hz (no es tán comun como crees) y unos condensadores de 250V. Tras ello, montas un puente en H en el transformador y la salida la pones directa al transformador sin condensadores ni diodos, ni nada, solo el sensing.
Tienes un esquema de un inversor DC/AC en www.electronicafacil.net

Saludos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 8, 2006)

porque necesitas esos 60hz?


----------



## Antonio el Bailarin (Sep 8, 2006)

tiopepe: Supongo que en el taller usan 400Hz (es comun en cierto tipo de industrias y generadores) y quiere pasar a frecuencia comercial USA para poder usar aparatos convencionales.

Digo yo, vamos, q habría q preguntarselo al autor.


----------



## Oscar Zafra Escobar (Sep 8, 2006)

Las aeronaves usan 115 volt/ 400hz, y solo los baños tienes un pequeño convertidor de frecuencia de 115 volt / 400 hz, a 115 volt /60 hz pero de 20 watt, cuando se conecta un laptop o cargadores de telefono o equipos que trabajan con 60 o 50 hz, ha pasado el caso que se quema la fuente. Es por ello que queria hacer o modificar un convertidor de 115 volt/ 400 hz a 60 hz pero de unos 150 watts.

Gracias por su atensión y respuestas
Oscar


----------



## Antonio el Bailarin (Sep 11, 2006)

Lo unico que difiere tu fuente de las comerciales es en el puente rectificador, tendrás que usar uno con diodos rápidos.

No sé que más puedo decir. No me he enfrentado al problema.

Saludos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 11, 2006)

OK!

El problema esta en las fuentes conmutadas.

Las fuentes conmutadas llevan en la entrada un circuito antiparasitario y es alli donde a fuente tiene el problema, empieza a chupar hasta comerse toda la corriente que puede.
Como los laptop y demas tienen el fusible dentro pues dicen que se ha quemado.


En principio seria tan facil como rectificar y filtrar la tension de entrada y meter continua al circuito receptor.

RED---->Rectificador-->condensador 47uF/400-->Resistencia 470k/2W----> Salida


La resistencia es para que descargue automaticamente la carga letal del condensador


Si lo piensas bien cualquier resctificador le puedes poner continua simplemente solo funcionara una rama de diodos pero como hablamos de pequeñas potencias no pasara obsolutamente nada.


OJO solo fuentes conmutadas no es valido para fuentes con transformador normal tipo esas baratas del bazar.

!!El problema y lo tocas la tension es mortal, no hay manera de desengancharte!!
Eligue bien los enchufes y que sea imposible hacer contacto.

Otra forma es comprar un UPC y modificar el circuito de entrada, quitas todas las piezas hasta llegar al puente de diodos a saco, o dicho de otra forma sueldas sobre el puente de diodos el cable de red y el resto lo sacas.

Yo no me chivare que tu circuito pueda hacer alguna interferencia.


----------



## GIL JESUS (Ene 9, 2011)

Que bueno ahora somos dos los que tenemos el mismo problema de convertir 
115 volts 400 hz a 115 volts 60 hz.-

sra posible que alguien son de un dato de como conseguirlo esto intentando conectar un microondas a este sistema de alimentacion

gracias por su ayuda e informacion


----------

